# Hunting Contest '08.....



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm in... :wav:


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

what do I have to do? Im in!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Me too, me too...I wanna play.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to try this year, count me in


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Count me in too!!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: I was just thinking it was time for this  Count me in!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are the rules we used last year, any additions needed:noidea:

'07 Women’s Forum Hunting Contest Rules.

1. Our contest will run from Aug 24th 2007 - January 31st, 2008 *(I suggest it starts AUG 22nd-AZ's opening day:cheer2:)*
Please have all entries entered by February 15th, 2008
We have decided to have 2 people to a team.

2. All deer will be scored using this website link by gross Pope and Young scoring total. http://www.luckybuck.org/index8824.html 
** if you have a buck that scores less then 50 you will still get 50pts

3. Each Person is allowed to enter one buck and one doe. The first one entered will be counted...even if you kill the world record the following week. 

4. Does count as 50pts

6. Elk, moose, bear and any other big game(no turkeys) count for 15 pts each(one each species allowed to be entered).

7. Bow kills only...no gun, as it is an Archery contest...crossbows allowed in states where it is legal.

8. For fun all “other” (rabbits, birds, rodents, squarrels, small game etc.) will be worth 5 pts each with a maximum entry of 10 kills

**. You must post a pic or post a video link of to count as scored! All pics must include You, Your Bow, and the Harvested Animal 
(no pic or video NO SCORE/ All pics should be tasteful (tongues hanging out is okay, but no pics of a skinned animals.)


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I wanna play


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Count me in... I plan on getting to go a lot more this year.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Me and Alpinebowoman are in! (She doesn't know it yet but I'll tell her this weekend )

Oh wait... in order for us to be in we need to start August 16th. That's the opener here in Utah!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

*Me too...*

I'm in...and us "LOW COUNTRY" ladies can start August 15. How about you TN-archerychic????


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

irefuse said:


> Me and Alpinebowoman are in! (She doesn't know it yet but I'll tell her this weekend )
> 
> Oh wait... in order for us to be in we need to start August 16th. That's the opener here in Utah!!!


Haha!! I was so thinking about doing the same thing to you irefuse!! :tongue: Well looks like we are on!! I guess I will have to start getting us some points!! I am getting an elk tag too!! So we will see how the year goes!! :wink: Guess I better start getting me some critters!! :darkbeer:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*opening day*

October 1st here.


----------



## BossRam (Jul 22, 2008)

*I want in*

Count me in please:tongue:


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm in!!


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

Me TOO!! Please


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:banana:

Okay so far looks like we have:

(In no particular order:wink
1.DeeS
2.CountryWoman
3.Jag
4.Chiquita_hunt3r
5.mathewsgirl13
6.BossRam
7.alpinebowoman
8.SCBIRDDOGMOMMA
9.tn_huntress
10.irefuse
11.absolutecool
12.z28melissa
13.kimmiedawn
14.IdahoGirl
15.smurphysgirl

Looks like so far the first opening season for big game is Aug 15?:noidea: Anyone earlier? We will definatly get the teams set up before then:wink: (And if like last year we have some late comers we will deal with that then)

Whoo Hoo can't wait!

Who else??


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

WOO HOO! :hungry:


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Think we could let 'er run til mid March??? :noidea: Any objections??


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Add me to that list!!! This is my first year bow hunting! I hunted with a crossbow last year and hated it, so I am going to my X-Force!!!!!! Count me in for sure! I am so excited to do it!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Think we could let 'er run til mid March??? :noidea: Any objections??


:chortle: Not so sure about that :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

CountryWoman said:


> :chortle: Not so sure about that :wink:


Awww..........c'mon, please?


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*oh oh oh oh*

me me me mememememeeme............ i learned alot last year....esp. of what not to do.......:embara::embara: but i will play!i wont be able to get on here as much thou as i am being over worked at work but they know that i am a hunter and all...:wink: oh and our season dont start till oct 4 for deer !!!! how about for thous of us who can only shoot one buck or two doe? in case we can not get a buck but can get two doe...like mens was last year....


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Think we could let 'er run til mid March??? :noidea: Any objections??


you got my vote Dee :thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, SCBIRDOGMOMMA you have talked me into it. Count me in.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*I'm In*

I'll do it... this will be my first year too!!

Look out everyone I've had my eye on a biggie I saw in my front yard last week. 
SHHH don't tell my husband, he may try to get him first.
:wink:


----------



## WomenGoneHuntin (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Cool*

I want in again this year!!! woo hoo....I can't wait for opening day! Sept. 15th is opening day for CT and MA is Oct. 13th. I hunt both states. It looks like we have a lot more women interested this year, that's awesome!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

irefuse said:


> you got my vote Dee :thumbs_up :wink:


Saweeeet!! Now if we can only talk CW into it......:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Arkansas season is from Oct. 1st - Feb 28th...so runnin longer would help me out too...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

kimmiedawn said:


> Arkansas season is from Oct. 1st - Feb 28th...so runnin longer would help me out too...


:whoo: We have another that would be happy if it ran a touch longer.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Me!*

OhOh pick me please! I can't wait!:set1_applaud:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

DeeS said:


> :whoo: We have another that would be happy if it ran a touch longer.


:cocktail:LOL :wink:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

DeeS said:


> :whoo: We have another that would be happy if it ran a touch longer.


Ours runs Oct 1 - Jan 15. 

Longer is better, since diff states start earlier run later.


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

:elch::archer: I'll play...if I can ever figure out how to post a picture!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

How are teams picked??? Do we ask someone to be our partner or are we paired up? Either way is fine.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

we are paired up ...i think they put all the names ina hat and we get paired like that or there is a program they use....so it is randomized:wink:


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in again for this year  
Hopefully some companies will step up for prizes so we win more than braggin rights )))))) haha

~Kygirl~


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*I'm in!*

Just got a brand new bow!!!!! '08 GENERAL!!!!

I am hoping to shoot more than one this year too!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

huskerbabe said:


> Just got a brand new bow!!!!! '08 GENERAL!!!!
> 
> I am hoping to shoot more than one this year too!!!





COOL! i am not even gonna think about getting a new bow till i at least kill something with this one!!!!!!!!


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm in!!! This will be my first year ... looks like fun!!!


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows (Mar 30, 2008)

*Why not?*

Hook me up with someone, please. I'll be hunting in Oregon for elk, (maybe turkeys in the fall) and Washington for deer, elk and whatever crosses my path. So, we just submit our pictures when we get something?


----------



## Bowgod's Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

I am in this year.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Rose-n-Arrows said:


> Hook me up with someone, please. I'll be hunting in Oregon for elk, (maybe turkeys in the fall) and Washington for deer, elk and whatever crosses my path. So, we just submit our pictures when we get something?





bragging rights...lol that is all i know we get that plus it is good clean fun:wink: unless the mods are going to send us archery talk tee shirts to the winners lol(hint):wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Id like to be in on this as well, if I'm not to late. I'll be hunting NJ.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone know how many points a turkey is worth? :turkey::archer:

I've made it to 1000 posts!!!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

wandering .....i didnt see when will we find out who our partner is???:embara::wink:


----------



## Idabowhntr (Jul 1, 2005)

*Please sign up my wife*

My wife wants to join the contest. She just logged on and registered but for some reason it won't let her post yet. Her member name will be snowfeather. Thanks.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Once CountryWoman returns, we will draw for teams. I'm thinking we should shut it down on Aug 5th. Whatcha all say??? :noidea:

Dee


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

when does countrywomen return?????


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

She should be back this week, I believe. 

Ok, tell ya what, we will leave this open for women to join until Aug. 5th. I will then close it and we will draw names as to teams. Anyone object to this?? :noidea:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

DeeS said:


> She should be back this week, I believe.
> 
> Ok, tell ya what, we will leave this open for women to join until Aug. 5th. I will then close it and we will draw names as to teams. Anyone object to this?? :noidea:



Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me!


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds good...does anyone know what a turkey is worth and also is a coyote a critter?


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

I think I will give this a try:embara:

We will see how much outdoor time I get in this year


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am in. Hopefully this year goes better


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Alpha Doe said:


> Sounds good...does anyone know what a turkey is worth and also is a coyote a critter?


I will check as to what last year was the turkey was worth, I think that we didn't count them because not all places are over the counter tags. As far as yotes, I don't see why we can't include 'em.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

DeeS said:


> She should be back this week, I believe.
> 
> Ok, tell ya what, we will leave this open for women to join until Aug. 5th. I will then close it and we will draw names as to teams. Anyone object to this?? :noidea:


So we can't pick our teams? Not sure that's fair for whoever gets paired up with me then, might have to pull out. We don't have the same amount of game or tags that other states have and our season is pretty short. We are only allowed one deer, and we're lucky if we get one. That's why I thought me and Ami might have some fun together being here in Utah.


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

irefuse said:


> So we can't pick our teams? Not sure that's fair for whoever gets paired up with me then, might have to pull out. We don't have the same amount of game or tags that other states have and our season is pretty short. We are only allowed one deer, and we're lucky if we get one. That's why I thought me and Ami might have some fun together being here in Utah.


I'm right there with you Emily!! I wouldn't think it would be fair for a gal to have to pull my weight when I only am able to hunt two species of animals here in Utah. We don't have the tags like all the states back East. Or like the earn a buck program. Hmmmm..... I will have to think about it.


----------



## snowfeather (Jul 27, 2008)

*new to the game*

Hey yall!! New to web site and new to game. I can only get 2 deer this year. (Idaho). Shot my first deer last year, looking foward to this game!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Saweeeet!! Now if we can only talk CW into it......:wink:


 I just don't know:chortle:



DeeS said:


> Once CountryWoman returns, we will draw for teams. I'm thinking we should shut it down on Aug 5th. Whatcha all say??? :noidea:
> 
> Dee


I'm Back, I'm Back:lol:


DeeS said:


> She should be back this week, I believe.
> 
> Ok, tell ya what, we will leave this open for women to join until Aug. 5th. I will then close it and we will draw names as to teams. Anyone object to this?? :noidea:


 I think that is great if we have late comers like last year we shall have to see:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

So far . . .I think:noidea:

(In no particular order:wink
1.DeeS
2.CountryWoman
3.Jag
4.Chiquita_hunt3r
5.mathewsgirl13
6.BossRam
7.alpinebowoman
8.SCBIRDDOGMOMMA
9.tn_huntress
10.irefuse
11.absolutecool
12.z28melissa
13.kimmiedawn
14.IdahoGirl
15.smurphysgirl

16.PAOUTDOORWOMAN
17.snowfeather
18.Critter Gitter2
19.bowtech_babe
20.Lady Hunter
21.Alpha Doe
22.Rose-n-Arrows
23.jmolinarn
24.archergurl07
25.huskerbabe
26.BOWdacious
27.melam
28.morgansgirl
29.WomenGoneHuntin
30.TN- archerychic
31.XForce Girl
32.doe_eyes76
33.Witchy1
34.BOWHUNTER920


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Every state and hunter will have their own challenges. In Arizona we can only get one tag for a buck. The rules only allow for one doe(leaves me out) for 50pts and one buck(measured in inches or if smaller then 50, you will get 50pts) each contestant and then we have catagories for other big and small game. We will get a complete list done of rules and points and post them up when we post the teams:wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool, thanks for all the work you ladies put into this...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Em and Ami.......no worries gals, you best stay in the contest!!! It all works out in the end.

Once we get all the stuff together we will post what the points and all are. 
I can't wait to get started!!! :whoo:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Em and Ami.......no worries gals, you best stay in the contest!!! It all works out in the end.
> 
> Once we get all the stuff together we will post what the points and all are.
> I can't wait to get started!!! :whoo:


:banana: I am so excited . . .except for the fact I need to get more then my 20 yd pin sighted in New strings are awesome . . . and annoying all in one


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

CountryWoman said:


> :banana: I am so excited . . .except for the fact I need to get more then my 20 yd pin sighted in New strings are awesome . . . and annoying all in one


I have to get a rest for my hunting rig yet!!  I better get movin.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Em and Ami.......no worries gals, you best stay in the contest!!! It all works out in the end.
> 
> Once we get all the stuff together we will post what the points and all are.
> I can't wait to get started!!! :whoo:


Okay, okay.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

irefuse said:


> So we can't pick our teams? Not sure that's fair for whoever gets paired up with me then, might have to pull out. We don't have the same amount of game or tags that other states have and our season is pretty short. We are only allowed one deer, and we're lucky if we get one. That's why I thought me and Ami might have some fun together being here in Utah.


I don't think you girls should worry...I think it's just for fun and brag'in rights, not blood or money :wof: :wof:. I need to figure out how to shoot something other than deer. What broadhead do you all use for shooting critters? I can't wait for hunting season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Alpha Doe said:


> I don't think you girls should worry...I think it's just for fun and brag'in rights, not blood or money :wof: :wof:. I need to figure out how to shoot something other than deer. What broadhead do you all use for shooting critters? I can't wait for hunting season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know I know!! I know it is for fun, but some of the ladies, have a better chance at a lot more animals they the Utah ladies!! But I am down for it! This should be interesting!!

You can get Judo Points. They are great for small game! Or you can try the Blunt Tips. They are black and are a rubber tip! So you can let those critters know whose boss!! :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Alpha Doe said:


> I don't think you girls should worry...I think it's just for fun and brag'in rights, not blood or money :wof: :wof:. I need to figure out how to shoot something other than deer. What broadhead do you all use for shooting critters? I can't wait for hunting season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I use the screw in blunt tips not the ones that just slide over your arrow shaft:wink: I love small game hunting . . . . .or last year someone was using the term "kabobs":lol:


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Contest '08*

I'd love to play! =)


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

CountryWoman said:


> So far . . .I think:noidea:
> 
> (In no particular order:wink
> 1.DeeS
> ...


35. BowHunterChck13:wink:


----------



## snowfeather (Jul 27, 2008)

Our season here is aug 30 thru oct 22. I have a doe tag and a buck tag to fill. I will do my best to get a much bigger buck this year! Thanks!!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

I cant wait! Been doing some scouting and we've seen a few nice bucks!
In my zone for NJ, fall bow season starts Sept 13th. Then there's also permit bow, and winter bow. 3 chances for 3 bucks, 1 per season. :grin:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Yay!*

It looks like there are a lot of us signed up so far. I am so excited. I have to get some more arrows cut and my peep needs reserved along with a new string leech that I lost shootin' a little while ago. That will have to wait until after our fair though. Our fair is next week and I am an advisor. So the week after I will be in full prep mode, shootin, scoutin, and hangin stands!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Count me in please.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

morgansgirl said:


> It looks like there are a lot of us signed up so far. I am so excited. I have to get some more arrows cut and my peep needs reserved along with a new string leech that I lost shootin' a little while ago. That will have to wait until after our fair though. Our fair is next week and I am an advisor. So the week after I will be in full prep mode, shootin, scoutin, and hangin stands!


Lot on your plate huh?! Sounds like you have a plan to be ready to go. Happy hunting!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been gone a while but I am back ladies. Count me in!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Sage (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm in, if I am not to late.

I hope I will get some hunting time in this year, with my studies. I can hunt in Arkanasas which goes from Oct. 1 thru Feb. 28, it allows 3 deer. Also, I can hunt in Oklahoma which goes from Oct. 1 thru Jan 15, it allows 6 deer no more than 2 bucks.

Hopefully I will have some time to hunt with my final year in college, because I have plenty of season to hunt.


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

Count me in too! :teeth:I hope this year I get a deer It will be my first one. Last year wasn't very good year.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Come on ladies..........only 2 more days left to sign up!!! :wink:


----------



## raider54 (Oct 5, 2006)

Good Grief, I disappear for awhile and I almost missed out on the contest. I will be getting something this year with the magnus stinger broad heads! (smack talking already LOL) 

By the way, who won last year? I haven't looked over the post to see if someone already asked! I can't remember. 

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## raider54 (Oct 5, 2006)

Opps! this is laurie6805 I am signed on under my husband, sorry!!!!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, now you can officially count me in under laurie6805!!!!


----------



## mrsa3dhunter (Dec 7, 2007)

If it is not too late, I am in too


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Me me!*

I am IN!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

So far(In no particular order):wink:
1.DeeS
2.CountryWoman
3.Jag
4.Chiquita_hunt3r
5.mathewsgirl13
6.BossRam
7.alpinebowoman
8.SCBIRDDOGMOMMA
9.tn_huntress
10.irefuse
11.absolutecool
12.z28melissa
13.kimmiedawn
14.IdahoGirl
15.smurphysgirl
16.PAOUTDOORWOMAN
17.snowfeather
18.Critter Gitter2
19.bowtech_babe
20.Lady Hunter
21.Alpha Doe
22.Rose-n-Arrows
23.jmolinarn
24.archergurl07
25.huskerbabe
26.BOWdacious
27.melam
28.morgansgirl
29.WomenGoneHuntin
30.TN- archerychic
31.XForce Girl
32.doe_eyes76
33.Witchy1
34.BOWHUNTER920
35.BowHunterChck13
36.queenie3232
37.mrsa3dhunter
38.laurie6805
39.tothewoodz
40.Lady Sage
41.Baby Bow

So far we have more ladies playing then last year:banana:


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

If not too late, I'll like to play! :wave3:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

lady531 said:


> If not too late, I'll like to play! :wave3:


:thumb:

42. lady531


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*my wife is in*

my wife signed up today as Drenalinymph but she cant access the pages yet but she signed up to be in the ladies contest. So sign her up and any mods can help her sign up to access ?


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Can I still get in???

I wanna play....

Annie


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

*Me Too...*

I don't post very often, but if it's not too late I'd like to join too...

Lori
(genuinejewell)


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

CountryWoman said:


> So far(In no particular order):wink:
> 1.DeeS
> 2.CountryWoman
> 3.Jag
> ...


42. lady531 
43. Drenalinymph 
44. tmvidalsgirl
45. genuinejewell

:whoo: We have more than last year!!! This thread will be closed at 6am MST tomorrow morning.  :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*ok it is after 6am*

who's my partner????:wink::wink::wink::tongue::tongue:
:tongue::nyah::wav::behindsof



i not excited or anything lol




awww man it is only the 5 th i just realized the date geshhhhh
oh wait this one sign up ends the 5th right oh man i am so confused already!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> who's my partner????:wink::wink::wink::tongue::tongue:
> :tongue::nyah::wav::behindsof
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it end today.............in about 20 minutes!! Once 6am hits, I will close this thread.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, time to shut'er down..............:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Ok, time to shut'er down..............:wink:


I will get the teams posted up and total points available by the end of the day tomorrow:thumb: Off to town to finish up school shopping now


----------

